# RegTP verbietet 400.000 Dialer.



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

hier ist der Link zum Heise Artikel !

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jo-27.10.03-000/

Liebe Grüße
Harald


----------



## AmiRage (27 Oktober 2003)

Siehe auch:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3104


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Oktober 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe auch:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3104



Weil es so schön ist von Anfang an:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=29510#29510


----------



## technofreak (27 Oktober 2003)

War wohl ein Satz mit X , die RegTP vollzumüllen und sich sogar öffentlich darüber lustig zu machen.
Merke: Der Krug geht so lange zum Brunnen, bis er überläuft  
tf 

Für Krug kann man auch andere Gefäße einsetzen..... 

tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Oktober 2003)

Kai Thiemann schrieb:
			
		

> *Wir sind mehr oder weniger gezwungen, neben unserem Tagesgeschäft, unser Angebot nahezu täglich neuen oder wenigstens erneuerten gesetzlichen Anforderungen anzupassen.*
> Das ist recht mühsam und schränkt uns offen gestanden in unserem wirtschaftlichen Handeln ein.
> 
> Wir gehen davon aus, dass es nicht im Sinne des Gesetzgebers ist, eine ganze Branche wirtschaftlich auszuschalten. *Zumal die Zahlungsabwicklung im Internet zurzeit eine der wenigen aufsteigenden Wirtschaftszweige in Deutschland ist. Es gilt, dieses zarte Pflänzlein nicht gleich zu erdrücken.*



Weltfremd...

Der Rest vom Aufsatz geht mehr Richtung Thema verfehlt. 6, setzen...


----------



## Rechenknecht (27 Oktober 2003)

Ja da wollt doch jemand über die Reling pinkeln und hat nicht nach der Windrichtung geschaut. :steinigung:


----------



## AmiRage (27 Oktober 2003)

http://www.mainpean.de/wochennews/archiv/2003/kw44/



> ... Mittlerweile haben wir eine Gesprächsbereitschaft auf allen Ebenen erreicht.
> Sämtliche Missverständnisse konnten besprochen werden und die Ergebnisse sind in unsere neueste Dialerversion eingeflossen. ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Oktober 2003)

Mainpean schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstverständlich steht der aktuellen und zukünftigen Auszahlung nichts im Wege!


Haben die schon neue Rufnummern oder wie darf ich das verstehen?  
Oder kriegen jetzt ein paar Kinderheime ein paar PCs weniger?


----------



## AmiRage (27 Oktober 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Selbst wenn bereits neue Nummern existieren würden, ist diese Aussage mehr als unverständlich für mich. Denn eine Rechnungslegung für die alten Nummern darf nicht mehr erfolgen, die (alten) Nummern sollen abgeschalten sein und eine Umstellung auf die "neue Dialer-Generation" wird wohl nicht von heute auf gestern (oder genauer mindestens 15.08.2003) erfolgen.


----------



## peanuts (27 Oktober 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, langsam aber sicher geht's den Abzockern an den Kragen bzw. die Geldbörse. :dafuer:


----------



## technofreak (27 Oktober 2003)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, langsam aber sicher geht's den Abzockern an den Kragen bzw. die Geldbörse. :dafuer:



Schön wärs, aber da glaub ich sowenig dran, wie an den Weihnachtsmann, das ist höchstens ein
 Etappensieg, die Herren aus Berlin (und anderen Orten)  sind bestimmt schon dabei ,
das nächste Süppchen aufs Feuer zu stellen. So leicht wollen die sich doch nicht das
 schnellverdiente Geld vermiesen lassen. So schnell wird doch  aus einem  Saulus kein Paulus. 
Wenn sie es wirklich seriös hätten angehen lassen wollen, warum 
dann diese Registrierungsorgie? 

tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Oktober 2003)

tf schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie es wirklich seriös hätten angehen lassen wollen, warum
> dann diese Registrierungsorgie?


Mag sein, das die notwendig ist.
Aber wenn sie es wirklich seriös hätten angehen lassen wollen, wären die Dialer in ihrer Gestaltung über jede Auslegung der Richtlinien und sonstiger mündlicher Aussagen erhaben, oder?


----------



## DocSnyder (27 Oktober 2003)

Auf der einen Seite muss man Mainpean wirklich zugestehen, dass sich deren Hutfarbe seit einem Jahr stark gebessert hat und die Spammerei von ein paar Ausnahmen abgesehen kein Thema mehr ist. Nur finde ich es schade, wenn Mainpean die Dialer bewusst so auslegt (oder deren Webmaster gestattet, sie so auszulegen), dass sie so "geschäftsaktiv" wie möglich und so konform wie nötig sind. Dafür hat die RegTP nun eben die Quittung geliefert, und dies bestimmt nicht von einem Moment auf den anderen. Mainpean hatte mit Sicherheit ausreichend Gelegenheit, die für die Sperrung relevanten Mängel zu beseitigen.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Oktober 2003)

Tonno hat es ja auch angedeutet: Man hat sich darauf eingestellt, die Richtlinien bezüglich der Dialer vor Gericht gegen die Geschädigten auf die Probe zu stellen. Und ein Amtsgerichtsurteil contra Mainpean hätte den Bock da nicht fett gemacht. Auf diese Weise hätte es ewig gedauert und nun hat die RegTP dem ein Ende bereitet...


----------



## AmiRage (27 Oktober 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean hatte mit Sicherheit ausreichend Gelegenheit, die für die Sperrung relevanten Mängel zu beseitigen.


Man schaue sich den neuen Dialer an ...

http://www.mainpean.de/wochennews/archiv/2003/kw35/

... vergleiche ihn mit den Mindestanforderungen ...

http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/vfg37.pdf

... Noch Fragen? Alleine die "Abbrechen"-Schaltfläche spricht schon Bände und bedarf eigentlich keiner Diskussion. Wer will der kann auch! ... Und ein "Ja, weiter ..." ist sicherlich in diesem GUI/Kontext keine explizite Zustimmung.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (27 Oktober 2003)

... und jetzt raten wir 'mal alle, welche Pappenheimer aus Heppenheim ((0)190-88 04 60, (0)190-88 04 61 und (0)190-80 56 40) da abgeschaltet worden sind...

0800 330 1900

RUF - MICH - AN !

)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Fidul (27 Oktober 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Haben die schon neue Rufnummern oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


Anscheinend ja. Und da die Dialer anscheinend dynamisch vom Mainpean-System generiert werden, sollte der jeweilige "Webmaster" keinen Unterschied im Dialerbetrieb feststellen dürfen.

Was mich interessieren würde - sieht der "neue" Dialer jetzt regelkonform aus oder wurden erst einmal nur die Nummern geändert?

Nachtrag: 0190-885887 soll jetzt laut einem Posting bei Heise eine der Nummern sein.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (27 Oktober 2003)

... Signatur vergessen...


----------



## AmiRage (27 Oktober 2003)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Und da die Dialer anscheinend dynamisch vom Mainpean-System generiert werden, sollte der jeweilige "Webmaster" keinen Unterschied im Dialerbetrieb feststellen dürfen.


Mag sein, dass der jeweilige Webmaster keinen Unterschied merkt, aber der Dialer ist ein anderer und damit zunächst nicht registriert. ... und der alte wird damit sicherlich auch nicht legitimiert.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Oktober 2003)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die wollen doch auch erst registriert sein, oder? Wie kann ein Dialer dynamisch generiert werden und in der Datenbank eingetragen sein? Keine leichte Aufgabe...


----------



## peanuts (27 Oktober 2003)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich interessieren würde - sieht der "neue" Dialer jetzt regelkonform aus oder wurden erst einmal nur die Nummern geändert?



Die Frage ist, ob die neuen Dialer registriert sind oder nicht. Wenn nicht, sieht's schlecht aus mit Kohle...


----------



## technofreak (27 Oktober 2003)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> ... und jetzt raten wir 'mal alle, welche Pappenheimer aus Heppenheim ((0)190-88 04 60



Wieso denn raten? nur hier nachschauen und sich wundern, ob der Dreistigkeit der Behauptungen:
http://www.mainpean.de/wochennews/archiv/2003/kw35/


> Und heute möchten wir Ihnen die neue Dialerversion vorstellen.
> Unser Dialer orientiert sich an den Vorschriften der RegTP.
> Die Registrierung der Dialer läuft bestens.





			
				Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich interessieren würde - sieht der "neue" Dialer jetzt regelkonform aus oder wurden erst einmal nur die Nummern geändert?


Mal das Beispiel aufrufen   

Würde sagen , kalt erwischt....

tf

PS: Vielsagend auch der Name des Dialerbeispielbildes : web_news_hacker.jpg   :bandit


----------



## Counselor (27 Oktober 2003)

Für die Mainpean kann das sauteuer werden. Sie hat 400 000 nicht rechtskonforme Dialer eingesetzt.  Hierauf gibts nach § 96 I Ziff. 9 lit. e TKG Geldbuße bis zu 100 000 EUR. 

Außerdem haben die Verantwortlichen wohl 400 000 falsche Rechtskonformitätserklärungen abgegeben, um die RegTP zu täuschen und Zahlungsansprüche zu erschleichen. Das könnte für die Geschäftsführer gewerberechtliche Konsequenzen (Zuverlässigkeit) haben, die dann über § 6 GmbHG zum Verlust der Geschäftsführerstellung führen könnten.

Wir können uns sicher auf eine juristische Klärung der Angelegenheit freuen. Vielleicht wird die Mainpean bald abgewickelt?

Counselor


----------



## AmiRage (27 Oktober 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können uns sicher auf eine juristische Klärung der Angelegenheit freuen.


Mittlerweile finde ich die Angelegenheit eher suspekt. Bin gespannt, was Dialerschutz demnächst veröffentlicht.

Ob ein Zwangsgeld oder eine Geldbuße außerhalb von Rechnungslegung und Nummerschaltung verhängt wird, steht explizit nirgendwo.


----------



## Der Genervte (27 Oktober 2003)

@Counselor
Nehme mal an, für ne Verfolgung müßte man das erst "anstoßen".

Irgendwie kann ich es schwer glauben, das eine Behörde mal richtig vorgeht - und das von alleine.


----------



## AmiRage (27 Oktober 2003)

Sogar in die Tagesschau haben sie es geschafft, so richtig im Fernsehen mit Sprecher:

Regulierungsbehörde räumt bei 0190er-Nummern auf

Nachtrag: Das Ganze kann man wohl auch in den Tagesthemen nochmals bewundern.


----------



## peanuts (27 Oktober 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Sogar in die Tagesschau haben sie es geschafft, so richtig im Fernsehen mit Sprecher:
> 
> Regulierungsbehörde räumt bei 0190er-Nummern auf




```
Der Entzug der Registrierung erfolgt bei allen Dialern rückwirkend, so dass diese zu keinem Zeitpunkt als registriert galten. Bei den Nummern, die mit sofortiger Wirkung abgeschaltet wurden, handelt es sich um die 0190-880460, 0190-880461 und die 0190-805640. Von diesen dürfen keine Rechnungen mehr erstellt werden.
```

Und das im deutschen Fernsehen zur besten Sendezeit. Was diese Werbung wohl kosten wird?


----------



## sascha (27 Oktober 2003)

> Für die Mainpean kann das sauteuer werden.



Laut Reg TP hat Mainpean keine finanziellen Konsequenzen in dieser Hinsicht (Bußgeld o.ä.) zu erwarten. Das war zumindest der offizielle Stand heute 16 Uhr.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## DocSnyder (27 Oktober 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Mainpean kann das sauteuer werden. Sie hat 400 000 Dialer nicht rechtskonforme Dialer eingesetzt.  Hierauf gibts nach § 96 I Ziff. 9 lit. e TKG Geldbuße bis zu 100 000 EUR.
> [...]
> Wir können uns sicher auf eine juristische Klärung der Angelegenheit freuen. Vielleicht wird die Mainpean bald abgewickelt?



Sei vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen - hier lesen ein paar Juristen mit, die sich so etwas nicht zweimal sagen lassen... 

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## AmiRage (27 Oktober 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Reg TP hat Mainpean keine finanziellen Konsequenzen in dieser Hinsicht (Bußgeld o.ä.) zu erwarten. Das war zumindest der offizielle Stand heute 16 Uhr.


[ironie]Wenigstens mussten sie für die Registrierung tief in die Tasche greifen.  :roll: [/ironie]

These tigers made of paper ...


----------



## peanuts (27 Oktober 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Reg TP hat Mainpean keine finanziellen Konsequenzen in dieser Hinsicht (Bußgeld o.ä.) zu erwarten. Das war zumindest der offizielle Stand heute 16 Uhr.
> 
> cu,
> 
> Sascha



Das mag ja sein, aber sämtliche Forderungen der MP, die die drei Nummern betreffen, sind nicht mehr abrechnungsfähig.  Und zwar rückwirkend zum 15.08., wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Man sollte die T-COM auf diesen Umstand hinweisen...


----------



## AmiRage (27 Oktober 2003)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte die T-COM auf diesen Umstand hinweisen...


Tja, wenn jetzt trotzdem eine Rechnungslegung vorgenommen wird, dann ist dies ja sicherlich nicht im Einflussbereich von Mainpean. Dann kann man sicherlich auch kein Zwangsgeld verhängen.


----------



## peanuts (27 Oktober 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> peanuts schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn die T-COM wider besseres Wissen Engelte in Rechnung stellt, die unrechtmässig zustande gekommen sind, dann halte ich das für strafrechtlich nicht unbedenklich.

Hm, man sollte Joe per Einschreiben/Rückschein persönlich in Kenntnis setzen.


----------



## sascha (28 Oktober 2003)

> Und zwar rückwirkend zum 15.08., wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.



Falsch verstanden. Ab 15. September, dem Zeitpunkt, da Mainpean seine Dialer registrieren ließ.


----------



## AmiRage (28 Oktober 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Und zwar rückwirkend zum 15.08., wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> 
> 
> Falsch verstanden. Ab 15. September, dem Zeitpunkt, da Mainpean seine Dialer registrieren ließ.


Und was ist mit dem Monat zwischen 15.08. und 15.09.? *überhauptnichtmehrdurchblickend*


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Oktober 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und was ist mit dem Monat zwischen 15.08. und 15.09.? *überhauptnichtmehrdurchblickend*




Ganz einfach nix registriert, nix Kohle.


----------



## AmiRage (28 Oktober 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach nix registriert, nix Kohle.


Ja, auf dem Papier ist das bestimmt einfach, aber das war's dann auch schon. Aber eine Rechnungslegung für diesen Zeitraum bleibt ohne Folgen in Form eines Zwangsgeldes. Oder meinst Du alle Beteiligten werden auch diesen Zeitraum aus der Rechnungslegung nehmen in Kenntnis der Rücknahme der Registrierung ab dem 15.09.?


----------



## peanuts (28 Oktober 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> AmiRage schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und unter Umständen Zwangsgeld für den Rechnungssteller:

```
Ergänzend wurde angeordnet, dass ab sofort keine Rechnungslegung für diese Rufnummern vorgenommen werden darf. „Sollte der Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz die betreffenden Nummern geschaltet sind, unserer Vorgabe nicht nachkommen, muss er ein Zwangsgeld zahlen. Das Zwangsgeld wird nicht nur fällig, wenn die Rufnummern weiterhin erreichbar sind, sondern auch jedes Mal, wenn gegen unsere Anordnung zur Rechnungslegung verstoßen wird“, so Matthias Kurth.
```

Quelle: http://www.regtp.de/schriften/start/fs_08.html unter Aktuelles/Presse. 

:tannenbaum: 

So ein Mist, dass ich eine 0190-Sperre habe... :bigcry:


----------



## Counselor (28 Oktober 2003)

Heute rauscht es gewaltig im großen Blätterwald:

Darmstädter Echo

Counselor


----------



## sascha (28 Oktober 2003)

schön zu sehen auch hier:

http://news.google.de/news?q=dialer&hl=de&lr=&ie=UTF-8&sa=G&edition=de&scoring=d


----------



## technofreak (28 Oktober 2003)

Und auch hier:

Kölner Stadtanzeiger


			
				Der Kölner Stadtanzeiger schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Informationen aus Branchenkreisen handelt es sich bei dem
> betroffenen Dialer-Anbieter um die mainpean GmbH in Berlin





			
				Der Kölner Stadtanzeiger schrieb:
			
		

> Die mainpean GmbH sieht sich dem Vorwurf ausgesetzt,
> die Regulierungsbehörde mit Registrierung tausender Dialer überschwemmen
> und damit die Datenbank der Behörde lahm legen zu wollen.



Na sowas , das kann  ich von so einem so  seriösen Anbieter aber kaum glauben  

(Den Spiegel hält sich  bisher "vornehm" zurück....)


----------



## Counselor (28 Oktober 2003)

*Hat Mainpean zu viel versprochen?*

Das Versprechen:


```
Vertrauen durch rechtliche Sicherheit ...

Zahlungssysteme im Internet müssen seriös und rechtlich sicher sein. Wir bewegen uns auf der Höhe rechtlicher Standards Transparenz gehört zu unseren vornehmsten Eigenschaften Unsere Geschäftsgeschwindigkeit erlaubt zielgerichtete Reaktion auf politisch-rechtliche Erfordernisse Die sichere Seite, wie wir sie darstellen, ist nicht nur mit ausgereifter, erfahrener Technik und Vertrauen zu erhalten. Den höchsten Ansprüchen genügen, heißt auch, die rechtlichen Bedingungen zu integrieren. Erst im Zusammenspiel aller Komponenten erleben Sie das perfekte Verfahren.
```

Jetzt wissen wir, was die Versprechen der Mainpean wert sind!

Counselor


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Oktober 2003)

MP schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Geschäftsgeschwindigkeit erlaubt zielgerichtete Reaktion auf politisch-rechtliche Erfordernisse


Das hat es in sich...


----------



## Eniac (28 Oktober 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der einen Seite muss man Mainpean wirklich zugestehen, dass sich deren Hutfarbe seit einem Jahr stark gebessert hat und die Spammerei von ein paar Ausnahmen abgesehen kein Thema mehr ist.
> [...]
> /.
> DocSnyder.


Doc, es stimmt zwar, dass *dialerspam zwar im Vergleich zum Vorjahr stark abgenommen hat, aber Spamming ist IMHO nur eine Seite der Medaille. Auf der anderen gibt es im iNet immer noch jede Menge Fallen, auf denen mit "kostenlosen Zugangstools"[TM] unerfahrene User abgezockt werden sollen; wie z.B. Achtklässler mit einer Hausaufgaben- und Nachhilfeseite.

Die von Dir postulierte Wandlung vom Saulus zum Paulus kann ich daher nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.


Eniac


----------



## technofreak (28 Oktober 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass Mainpean die Mängel zeitnah abstellt und ihre
> * eigentlich seriösen Dialer* endlich nicht mehr unseriös eingesetzt werden können.



Auch diese Einschätzung kann ich bei dem bisherigen Geschäftsgebaren nicht nachvollziehen

tf


----------



## technofreak (28 Oktober 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> (Den Spiegel hält sich  bisher "vornehm" zurück....)



Na jetzt hats auch den Spiegel erreicht , spät kommt er doch er kommt  
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,271603,00.



> Behörde schaltet Dialer ab
> 
> Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post hat knapp 400.000 Dialern die
> Registrierung entzogen. Die entsprechenden Rufnummern wurden abgeschaltet.
> Mehrere Hinweise von Verbrauchern hatten die Beamten stutzig gemacht.



Ooch, wer mögen wohl die Verbraucher gewesen sein....


----------



## Soko (28 Oktober 2003)

*Behörde schaltet Dialer ab*

Hallo,
ich habe da eine Frage:

Wird das aktuelle Vorgehen der Regulierungsbehörde auch Konsequenzen für andere Betreiber haben? 
Gibt es Auswirkungen auf bereits zurückliegende Vorgänge - ich denke da z.B. an Firstway und CO., die ja momentan etliche von uns mit "Letzten Aussergerichtlichen Aufforderungen" nerven?


----------



## technofreak (28 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Behörde schaltet Dialer ab*



			
				Soko schrieb:
			
		

> Wird das aktuelle Vorgehen der Regulierungsbehörde auch Konsequenzen für andere Betreiber haben?
> Gibt es Auswirkungen auf bereits zurückliegende Vorgänge - ich denke da z.B. an Firstway und CO., die ja momentan etliche von uns mit "Letzten Aussergerichtlichen Aufforderungen" nerven?



Ich fürchte  nein, da es einen  Rechtsgrundsatz gibt:
http://www.hull.ac.uk/php/lastcb/das.htm


> Eine Tat kann nur bestraft werden, wenn die Strafbarkeit gesetzlich bestimmt war,
> bevor die Tat begangen wurde (§ 1 nulla poene sine lege)



Das betrifft zwar das Strafrecht, dürfte aber sinngemäß auch im Zivilrecht gelten. 

Daher müssen diese Fälle im Prinzip  nach den bisherigen Vorgehensweisen
 durchgefochten werden. 
Es ist  denkbar , daß die Rechtsprechung, die ohnehin immer mehr in Richtung Verbraucher tendiert,
dadurch zusätzlich positive Impulse erhält...

tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Behörde schaltet Dialer ab*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Soko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agforchheim151003.htm


> Nach dem Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190-/0109-Mehrwertdienste Rufnummern vom 9. August 2003 hat derjenige, der gegenüber Letztverbrauchern oder geschäftsmäßig 0190- oder 0109 Mehrwertdienste anbietet, den für die Inanspruchnahme dieser 0190- oder 0109 Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummer aus dem Deutschen Festnetz je Minute oder je in Anspruchnahme zu zahlenden Preis einschließlich der Umsatzsteuer oder sonstiger Preisbestandteile zusammen mit der Rufnummer anzugeben.
> 
> Die Einzelverbindung erfolgte im vorliegenden Fall zwar bereits vor Inkrafttreten dieses Gesetzes am 12.2.2002. *Unter Berücksichtigung von Treu und Glauben gelten die selben Voraussetzungen jedoch gemäß § 242 BGB auch im vorliegenden Fall.*



Das wäre zumindest ein Ansatz.


----------



## technofreak (29 Oktober 2003)

Und auch hier nochmal, weil so schön ist :
http://www.bundesregierung.de/Nachrichten-,417.524172/artikel/Bundesregierung-bekaempft-den-.htm


> *Bundesregierung bekämpft den Missbrauch von 0190er-/ und 0900er-Rufnummern*
> 
> Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher werden nun besser vor Missbrauch von 0190ern- und
> 0900er-Rufnummern geschützt. Nachdem die Bundesregierung im Sommer die Regelungen
> ...


----------



## Dino (29 Oktober 2003)

Jaaaaajaaaaa, die Bundesregierung! Wir sind stolz auf sie!

Wie lange hat's eigentlich gebraucht, um ein einigermaßen wirkungsvolles Gesetz zu schaffen? Schon im letzten Jahr gab es eine Änderung der TKV, die nach guten Ansätzen radikal kastriert wurde und so praktisch verpuffte. Und nun das Gesetz gegen den Mehrwertdienste-Missbrauch. Eigentlich gar nicht mal schlecht, wie wir gerade vorgeführt bekommen.
Aber es hat immer noch Lücken, die es zu stopfen gilt. Nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung, dass für den Verbraucher nur das absolut Nötigste getan wird. Und ich denke auch, dass es nicht zum Schutze des Verbrauchers getan wird, sondern vielmehr einen Milliarden-Markt retten soll.
Ich kann mich irgendwie des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass wirkungsvoller Verbraucherschutz bei einigen Volksvertretern Interessenkonflikte auslöst.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2003)

*Kosten für MP?*

Es dürfen ja nun keine Gebühren von den "Nutzern" der Nummern eingezogen werden. Aber die Telekom-Unternehmen (dtms, DTAG?) werden sich ihren Anteil an den Gebühren doch sicher holen wollen. Das kann dann doch nur bei MP gehen, oder?
Also müssen die Leute nicht nur einen sicher nicht unerheblichen Einnahmeausfall hinweg kommen, sondern auch noch ein paar dicke Rechnungen bezahlen. Und das tut weh!

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, das es so ist...  :evil:


----------



## technofreak (2 Dezember 2003)

Mhh.... wie ist denn das jetzt,  schon alle Dialer auf 09009 umgestellt?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=33026#33026

viel Zeit bleibt da nicht mehr....


----------

